# Mobile Miter Saw Stations...



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Due to certain space constraints, I am giving some serious consideration to building a mobile miter saw workstation. I am just not sure which one to build. I was hoping maybe my fellow LJs can post up some pics of the stations they have built, or point me to some good plans for one.

My requirements are…

#1. House a 12" slider. The thing is 30" deep with the slide fully pushed back.
#2. Have some sort of decent dust collection. I am sick of this saw spewing dust everywhere while the shop vac screams trying to keep up…
#3. Be easily mobile. I need to roll it against the wall when not in use, but roll out to position to use it.
#4. Have extending work supports / fence with T track for stop blocks.
#5. Provide generous, organized storage below for various and sundry shop items.

So let's see what you guys and gals can come up with…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey db,

Look under Plans Now….they have a pretty good selection of portable miter saw stations. How about Woodsmith Shop, Wood, and a number of other magazines to build a miter saw work station. I would start with Plans Now…..just my $.10.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to dig through my ShopNotes collection. The recent issues are all knock down type stuff. I want a cart with storage… But I can get ideas from here and there…


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

How about something like this?

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/09/09/mobile-miter-saw-stand.aspx

I don't know if it's deep enough, though.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not exactly, but that close up of the wing construction just gave me what I needed. I was stuck on the wings. Problem solved… Thanks!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

DB;

Here is a crappy phone picture of our mitersaw station while under construction. The upper part of the 12" slider miter saw was removed while building the base for it. It is about 8' long and plenty of storage below. Used 6 x heavy duty 4" casters so it's very easy to move around and the right front and left front casters lock to keep it stationary. Top is formica so material slides easily and have about 4' on both sides of the blade. The fences are 3/4" MDF with Kreg tracks and stops.

Will take a few more pictures of the completed station this weekend and post. Have been meaning to post it as a project.


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you seen this one?
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021218044.pdf

I am looking at modifying it a little before I jump into it.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Viking,

I'll be interested in seeking those pictures when you get them up. I've just gotten a hefty 44w x 96l x 31h table off Craigslist that I'm planning on converting into a stationary miter saw station. Need to build up the sides so there'll be a recess in the middle for the saw base, and figure out how to do the fence - I've no fence experience. Need some kind of dust hood too.


----------

